# Pill box sale



## oldscrote (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a bit out of date but interesting as to what silly prices people were paying.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/3546515/World-War-Two-pillbox-sells-for-55000.html


----------



## Krypton (Mar 26, 2011)

It wasnt just a pillbox though....



Simon Gooderham, director at auctioneer Cheffins said: "The two-and-a-quarter acres of woodland that made up the lot, includes the pillbox, an old railway carriage converted into a shed, and a former chalk pit.


----------



## John_D (Mar 26, 2011)

*The Good Life*

Get some glass in the 'windows' fix the door, install a small petrol genny and a camping gas cooker etc, like to see the council evict you for breaching planning regs


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 26, 2011)

> The fortified pillboxes made ideal fortresses for armed British soldiers to see off the threat of Nazi troops.



Yeah, RIGHT. It should REALLY say, "Your life expectancy is measured in minutes starting from when the first bracketing rounds come down."


----------



## RichCooper (Mar 26, 2011)

Its amazing what you can do with a spare pillbox 




Image1 by codseeker, on Flickr

pic used with owners permission


----------



## tommo (Mar 26, 2011)

its a shame the buyer will just sit on the the land until one day he will be allowed to build on it and it will be worth millions and u can say good bye to the pill box, great find though fella


----------

